# Spark problem! HELP!!



## HELLRAISER (Nov 17, 2006)

I`ve got an `87 hardbody with the NAP-Z 4-cyl with 8-plugs. Starts and idles fine but after half throttle it starts miss firing bad. The second (intake?) coil stops completly. I`ve swapped the coils out for new, checked all the wires, new plugs, cleaned the cap and rotor. Getting fuel pressure at all times. Any help would be great. If I don`t get it figured out by Christmas, going to build a 360 Mopar and fit it in! 

I`ll have to post some pictures of it throwin some sparks from the frame when I get them downloaded!! ~DREW~


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

HELLRAISER said:


> I`ve got an `87 hardbody with the NAP-Z 4-cyl with 8-plugs. Starts and idles fine but after half throttle it starts miss firing bad. The second (intake?) coil stops completly. I`ve swapped the coils out for new, checked all the wires, new plugs, cleaned the cap and rotor. Getting fuel pressure at all times. Any help would be great. If I don`t get it figured out by Christmas, going to build a 360 Mopar and fit it in!
> 
> I`ll have to post some pictures of it throwin some sparks from the frame when I get them downloaded!! ~DREW~


Your cap and rotor could be your problem. I've seen a brand new cap and rotor installed and not too long, the cap went, causing misfiring. 

Do you have a multimeter at home? With that, you can check all the cables and cap for continuity. Ohm meter will work to test for resistance of each circuit. 

If you have a good spare spark plug cable that's long enough to reach all 8 plugs, you'll know which wire is bad. 

360 Mopar!? C'mon, man! 350 Chevy small block! parts are cheap and plentiful!  hehehe


----------



## HELLRAISER (Nov 17, 2006)

I`ll give that another look. Thanks. It did have a weird coating over some of the contacts. Did check the wires, they are good. Yeah Mopar!!! My dad has a collection of `70 Road Runners and Birds. We have a dirt modified car with a 360 that puts down about 680-700hp! It`s on alcohol though, and not too street-able. I love the Z24 if it just ran.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

those engines do NOT like aftermarket tune up parts, use a oem cap & rotor. you might
also have a crack/pin hole in a plug wire which might be grounding out on higher rpms


----------



## stinky (Apr 30, 2004)

I would have swapped the coils and saw if the problem stays in teh same place or traveled w/the coil. If you put a timing light on a wire it will show what the spark is like.

I agree w/the others, look for problems in the cap, wire, plugs. 

Also, if your iginition module is bad, you can use one from a ford, chevy or preferrably a Dodge, or better yet, possibly go w/no module and a MSD box which may work off the distributer pickup (which is another place that may cause problems).

But, check the simple stuff first.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

dont the distributors have a vacuum or electronic advance on them? is so you may want to look at that.


----------

